# MY CALENDAR ARRIVED!



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope there's not already a thread for this! If so, please forgive! I just got home and it was waiting in my mailbox! It's gorgeous and I love it! Hopefully Valentino can make the next one! Great job Melissa! It was worth the wait!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Vicki. I can't wait to get mine. My mail has been extra slow latly, I use to be able to send something to my mom from MA to IN and it only took 3 days now it seems to take 4 days.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I figure I got mine quickly since I live in the Dallas Metroplex. Everyone should start receiving them soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay! Can't wait to get mine. I'm in love with all our babies and look forward to seeing them in full color and all their glory.

Now an aside, Lina, OMG, that signature photo is to die for. It made me feel so warm and fuzzy. They are *so* cute together. You must be in heaven.

:focus:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray! Thanks for letting us know, Vicki! I bet you are one of the first!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know. Ours should be arriving soon!!
Carole


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I paid Vicki to post that. Just kidding, haha. I hope everyone gets theres tomorrow, they should all be flowing now.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Melissa...did the tornadoes miss you? We escaped! Yea! Just make that check out to me, huh, that's Vicki with an "i"!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's funny, Melissa. ound:
Thank gawd, maybe it will be my Valentine!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Vicki- If I were you, I would have just said I must be Melissa's favorite :suspicious:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaa. My 8 year old grandson has ask me a zillion times if his calendar has came. I told him if he ask one more time I was going to spread peanut butter on it and make him eat it when it got here. He said, you can't do that because they have recalled peanut butter. ound:
I hope it get's here for his Valentine gift.


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to hear they are in the mail. A friend of mine will finally get her Christmas present!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my calendars today and they are beautiful!! Definitely worth the wait, and I am guessing I must be Melissa's second favorite...

My postperson squished it my mailbox, **** her, but even with a bent edge it still looks amazing!

Thanks a million Melissa!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I just got my calendar's too. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!

OUTSTANDING JOB MELISSA, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> IMy postperson squished it my mailbox, **** her, but even with a bent edge it still looks amazing!


LOL. ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Vicki- If I were you, I would have just said I must be Melissa's favorite :suspicious:


I wish Amanda! If I were, I'd be working me a good deal on some professional photos of Valentino so he could make next years calendar! Poor little fellow....his mommie is reading Photography for Dummies as we speak!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OHHHH NOOOO! I didn't get mine today...while I was here...how am I going to keep Jasper from ripping it to shreds when it comes? Hmmm, he may have to lose free reign until it comes.


Is that the Havanese Forum Calendar?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I got my calendar today. It is really great!

I was hoping someone could go through the calendar page by page and list
the names of the dogs. I have a hard time recognizing the dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - that picture is too cute~!!! No calendars here today - but I did get a special package from you!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I got mine today too. Fanstastic job. Worth the wait.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I got mine today (California)...it is beautiful!


----------



## Butter's Mom (May 27, 2008)

oops I posted on the other thread by mistake. So here it is again.
I got my calender today too and it is wonderful! Thank you Melissa for all your hard work. I will be smiling all year thanks to you.
Stephanie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:whoo: I got my calendar today too! I love it! It is hanging in my bedroom and will be one of the first things I see when I wake up!


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

WOW!!!! Calendar came today!!! (Amarillo, Texas)
WHAT A FANTASTIC CALENDAR!!!!!!! Thanks so much!!!
Suzy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! Got my calendar today :biggrin1:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

It arrived today! It's gorgeous!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Dang....I didn't get mine...hope I don't have to report the mailman for stealing. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Still waiting but maybe the cable guy stole it- hehe!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I got mine today. Thanks Melissa! I love it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And Cicero is featured so I would shoot the mailman if he stole it. Cicero certainly deserves a spot !!! As do they all. Confirms why I chose this wonderful breed.

Who is the little pup featured in February? The little sable in the left hand corner. It is spitting image of Evye or vise versa.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm waiting as well... maybe the doorman took them. :suspicious:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine arrived also and I love it. Hubby and I have spent that last hour trying to display it the best way on our frig. 

BTW whose black and white dog is on the cover? When I first saw it, I was convinced it was Brutus, but the collar did not match. So we have another look alike.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I"m still waiting...patiently:brushteeth:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I was expecting some a check - but got something just as good - - my calendar!!! 

Big props to Melissa!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got mine today. Thanks Melissa. Great pics everyone.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My calendar came today and it is beautiful. Thank you Melissa. You did a great job.
__________________


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Got mine too today...very much worth waiting for!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, I haven't been able to be on the forum at all lately...but I received my calendar yesterday and it is AWESOME! I just love it! It made my day!!!

...I wish each Hav had their name in small print, so I could figure out who's who...
Anyone willing to give a month by month account??


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm still waiting...I may have to have a talk with my mailman. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We filled out the ones we know back when Melissa first posted. Not all the names are known by the people who contributed. If you know, feel free to add.

Originally Posted by Havtahava 
January (Page 1) 
Doc (top left), Lexi (blue sweater), Sierra (cream colored), Beamer (top right), and Cash (bottom right)

February (Page 2)
_______, _______, and Cosmo (bottom right)

March (Page 3)
Molly (which one?), _______, and _______

April (Page 4)
Dusty (left), Cicero (top right), ______ (puppy), and Jasper (ball/bottom right)

June (Page 5)
BG (top left), Desi & Baba (top right), Capri, Tank & Abby (trio bottom left), Lexi (bottom right)

July (Page 6)
Cosmo (wet dog), Sammy (in pool), _______ (lifeguard), Quincy (the fishing dog)

August (Page 7)
______ (top left), Roxie (top right), Desi (bottom left), Mousse (bottom center), ______ (bottom right)

September (Page 8)
Kubrick (top left), ______ & ______ (top right), _______ & _______(bottom left), Scout (bottom right)

November (Page 9)
_______ (in the pot), Dasher (top right), Sammy and Ricky (bottom left), Paige's boys (bottom right)

December (Page 10)
Oliver (left), Baba (top right), Stogie & Goldie

May (Page 11)
Cosmo(top left), Elliot (top right w/grass), Cicero? (bottom left), Joy(running/bottom right)

October (Page 12)
Posh (top left), _____ (top center), Sierra (top right), Sam & Delilah (bottom left), Dasher & Dora (costumes/bottom right)


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I remember Kara saying it was Gucci in the pot (November).


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

My four calendars arrived today!! 
Great Valentine gifts for our breeders and dog sitters.
I just love it! Thank you Melissa.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes!!! It has arrived. Thank you Melissa. It was well worth the wait!!!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Ps March is my Mollie ( note spelling  )


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My calendars arrived today. Happy Valentine's to me! Thanks for the credits, Lina, and others who may fill in the blanks. I confess I do not recognize many dogs out of the context of their avatars/owners.

I do wish the calendar had the usual holidays, etc. on it. I think last year's did, right?
Mine's entirely blank. Sorry, always the caveat with me. 

It is beautiful, Melissa! Thank you!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina said:


> We filled out the ones we know back when Melissa first posted. Not all the names are known by the people who contributed. If you know, feel free to add.
> 
> Originally Posted by Havtahava
> January (Page 1)
> ...


I want to know too...and who is on the cover?

and did you all turn it over to see my boys waving "good bye 2009! see you next year"? I'm such a proud momma.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> We filled out the ones we know back when Melissa first posted. Not all the names are known by the people who contributed. If you know, feel free to add.
> 
> Originally Posted by Havtahava
> January (Page 1)
> ...


August (Page 7)
______ (top left)
Check with Catherine. I am pretty sure they were at the play date at her house.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy Patti's Desi and Baba are on the cover


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine's here. I love it! It's so cool to see dogs I know, well kinda know, lol.
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the cover photo with Desi & Baba! That is a fabulous shot and sooooo perfect! Patti is the owner, and her username here is clubbabalu.

Fabulous!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> ...and did you all turn it over to see my boys waving "good bye 2009! see you next year"? I'm such a proud momma.


I did, and what a cute photo to close out the year!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I got mine today (Maryland) and it is beautiful.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Still waiting but maybe the cable guy stole it- hehe!


LMBO !!! ound:

I can't wait to get my two!! :whoo:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No, Cicero is not on May, but that is him on April. I hope my calendars come tomorrow so he can give them to the grandsons for Valentine's Day. :angel:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nothing in Toronto yet... Maybe tomorrow?? 

Ryan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Canada takes longer, because the PO wont do "priority". I tried. And Ryan, you only ordered like 39. LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hhahahaahha.. I know... everything takes longer to Canada... stupid customs officers prolly checking out the callendars.. lol
Early next week they should be here!

Ryan


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I just received my calender also waiting for me when I got home from work...I was so excited to have gotten it...i was like a little kid with a new toy...ran in the house to open it and find a perfect place so all that would enter my kitchen would see it....I loved it....Helene


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My calendar arrived yesterday. It's beautiful. Thank you Melissa.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Missy, I turned it over and saw your cute boys and had a big smile on my face!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you Melissa!! It is wonderful


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I received my calendars today, and I just love them! It was so much fun to show my neighbors who have only Little Shaved Lola as a reference point for Havs. Everyone has a different favorite picture. I love them ALL!

*Thank you so much Melissa. * I do appreciate the effort you put in to this forum and really do understand the calendar production. You are an angel, if you ask me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are crossing our paws ours shows up today. I'm so excited I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Got mine yesterday....I do love the cover!! Thanks, Melissa, they really are wonderful.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

My calendar did NOT arrive. From what I understand they were mailed last Friday?? From Dallas TX?? I received a piece of mail today from Houston TX and it was postmarked for the 11th. Hmmmmmm


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't get mine either. I'm beginning to think they are in a saddlebag and on the way.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

mintchip said:


> August (Page 7)
> ______ (top left)
> Check with Catherine. I am pretty sure they were at the play date at her house.


Is that Dobby? He was at the playdate and looks like that.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you I have been trying to remember that name! Yes I think you are correct.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

melissa only sent it the calendars to her favorites...ha ha ha. just kidding!

hope you get it soon, and yes, i would question your mailperson as they are pretty darn cute.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you for all the names ...the haves are so beautiful and I enjoy looking at each and everyone... I want another puppy after seeing all these darling faces......Helene


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Melissa...a beautiful job on the calender...Thank you so much......Helene


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

I received my calendars last week and was absolutely blown away to see my boys on the cover. What a thrill! The calendar looks fabulous and I'm glad I ordered 4 to hand out the extras to family and friends.

Thank you for all your hard work with this project, Melissa!

Patti, mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Patti...your boys are soooooooo cute..... and glad I no who they belong to....Helene


----------

